# MAC Fashion Sets



## soco210 (May 27, 2012)

I didn't see a thread via the search function started for the Fashion Sets collection, so hopefully this won't be a repeat.

*Myth*







  	Lipstick




  	Lipglass




  	Both








*Spice*







  	Lipstick




  	Lipglass




  	Both


----------

